# Recommendations on performance part for a Mk3 Golf with a 2.0L 16v ABF engine?



## Poolio (Oct 3, 2014)

I have a project Mk3 Golf that I want to do some autocross with but since there aren't many VW enthusiasts that regularly track their cars in my area I am lacking a network to draw reputable information from. Anyone have recommendations on places to find out more on modifying a Golf from the ground up with performance parts or have had experience racing one? I am starting with chassis upgrades including roll cage and eventually want to get into engine work.


----------



## eurogt (May 23, 2004)

16V VW's love head work! ABF's need NO bottom end upgrades other than a windage tray if not equipped with one. Forged internals with oil squirters stock. I would recommend Cams, Header, Exhaust, Port & Polish, Gasket matching, HI rev Valve springs, titanium retainers & port matching. A chip for the Digi 3 software would be beneficial too. You could put out 175-180hp with no sacrifices to drive ability. They respond well to all the old tricks of engine building. 

I have a 9a here. A shorter ratio 16v VW engine. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Poolio (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback! What do you mean by a windage tray? Is that like a baffled oil pan?

Is there any particular reason why you wouldn't want to touch the bottom of the engine? Even if it was to strengthen it up?


----------



## ASL94 (Oct 22, 2014)

I think a windage tray is with an baffled oil pan. And I can't see any problem with touching the bottom end of the motor. Wont hurt to just put a beefy gasket. It might be worth the time to polishing up the bearing journals too.


----------



## onepointsix (Sep 19, 2012)

Go for a good exhaust system all the way including header and if you can convert it, the 020 AUG transmission makes wonders on this engine. Had PB(mk2 1.8 8v Gti) flywheel which is already lighter enough compared to standard one and PB clutch worked great. I ran this setup for more than a year and it was trouble free. I think these mods are the most effective ones if you dont want to open the engine, but if you want to take it further than just bolt-ons, eurogt said it all in his post. GL! :thumbup:


----------

